# Egyptian gods vs Greek gods vs Norse gods



## Dariustwinblade (Oct 21, 2011)

Battle one Sky father.

Ra/Amen Ra vs Zeus vs Odin

Battle two the trickstirs and masters of darkness.

Set vs Hades vs Loki

battle three war gods.

Horus vs Ares vs Thor


----------



## Menthuthuyoupi (Oct 21, 2011)

Where's the Cosmic gods


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 21, 2011)

Susanoo solos


----------



## Stelios (Oct 21, 2011)

Zeus wins by default.God of thunder can annihilate a walking mummy or a Viking warrior just like that.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Oct 21, 2011)

Sun > weather
Ra > Zeus


----------



## Solrac (Oct 21, 2011)

Egyptian and Greek gods stalemate. Norse gods are badass, but I feel sorry for them in this fight, they deserved better.


----------



## RWB (Oct 21, 2011)

Had it been the full pantheons the Norse may have stood a chance(Surtr the world destroyer).

But as it is? Not bloody likely.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm not sure between Ra and Zeus, nor Hades, Set and Loki.

But, in Greek myth I once read that Ares was a coward and whenever wounded he would retreat to lick his wounds rather than stay and fight. Though to be fair, once healed he did go back to fight again according to the Iliad.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 21, 2011)

mstelios said:


> Zeus wins by default.God of thunder can annihilate a walking mummy or a Viking warrior just like that.



Vikings>>>>>>>greeks.
Sadly, you are right 
The mayan gods swep through them though.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 21, 2011)

Chinese/Taoist gods soloes this thread all with their awesomeness.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 21, 2011)

I thought Taoism only defined a concept and didn't worship any gods


----------



## Stelios (Oct 21, 2011)

Actually we are looking this from a wrong perspective.The real winners in terms of gods from different civilizations are the ones that stood in time more through history than the rest.So I know people here in Greece that still believe in the 12 Gods Of Olympus.Any real viking god believer here?or Ra?I don't think so.
Greek gods > the world.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 21, 2011)

^What kind of logic is that?


----------



## Stelios (Oct 21, 2011)

There are still people that actually believe in Zeus.He is clearly more "powerful" than any other forgotten god that only exists in history books.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 21, 2011)

gods vs. gods fights are getting pointless and subjective.


----------



## RWB (Oct 21, 2011)

mstelios said:


> Actually we are looking this from a wrong perspective.The real winners in terms of gods from different civilizations are the ones that stood in time more through history than the rest.So I know people here in Greece that still believe in the 12 Gods Of Olympus.Any real viking god believer here?or Ra?I don't think so.
> Greek gods > the world.




_"*Asatru Religion*

Some Information on the Old Norse Religion of Asatru

Norse Heathenism

*Asatru is a living religion, currently practiced by a growing number of people throughout the world.* Asatru is separate from, and not connected to, any other religious faith (although there may be superficial similarities in some respects)_"


----------



## Solrac (Oct 21, 2011)

RWB said:


> _"*Asatru Religion*
> 
> Some Information on the Old Norse Religion of Asatru
> 
> ...



i heard the norse and anglo-saxon religion has some big nature of mysticism behind it and they have their own concept of the multiverse or parallel dimensions.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 21, 2011)

> Battle one Sky father.
> 
> Ra/Amen Ra vs Zeus vs Odin
> 
> ...



It's more like this actually...

Ra vs Zeus vs Odin

Set vs Ares vs Loki

Horus vs Heracles vs Thor


----------



## mali (Oct 21, 2011)

Didnt all those religions come from the Egyptian mythos???


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 21, 2011)

^What do you mean?


----------



## mali (Oct 21, 2011)

like, they others originated from it???


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't think so. If they did originate from it, it was very minimal. And it doesn't effect the outcome of the match. I heard that Superman was modeled after Hercules, but Supes is way more powerful.


----------



## Stelios (Oct 21, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Vikings>>>>>>>greeks.
> Sadly, you are right
> The mayan gods swep through them though.



U were too fast to neg rep me though just because u disagree :/ oh but the thread says about egypt greeks and norse gods


----------



## Solrac (Oct 21, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I don't think so. If they did originate from it, it was very minimal. And it doesn't effect the outcome of the match. I heard that Superman was modeled after Hercules, but Supes is way more powerful.



Archtypes these days... get very little love and respect that it's so sad...


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 21, 2011)

^No. They do not.



> Vikings>>>>>>>greeks.
> Sadly, you are right
> The mayan gods swep through them though.



Romans>>>>>>>Vikings.

Mayan Gods are for more powerful then these guys.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, no. Vikings have cooler swords, mails and way of life. Their gods are even better than the roman ones. Thor>>>>>any deity the romans have


----------



## RWB (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 21, 2011)

> Yeah, no. Vikings have cooler swords, mails and way of life. Their gods are even better than the roman ones. Thor>>>>>any deity the romans have



You wish. Romans conquered Europe and North Africa.

Thor can beat some Classic Gods like... Aphrodite and Cupid maybe. And some others. Not Zeus though. Zeus would eat him for breakfast, or turn him into a rock. Maybe not Poseidon, Hades, or Heracles either.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 21, 2011)

And vikings made the viking age. 
Their ancestors also lead to the fall of the east roman empire (or was it west?), so yeah.
Vikings are awesome.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 21, 2011)

^Yeah. I never said they weren't.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree... the Romans are awesome and kick all asses...

except for the ancient Chinese! My ancestors and their gods will make barbeque, egg rolls, and fried rice out of everyone and their gods, including the aztec/mayan gods and hindu gods, with the power of the absolute infinite Tao. Come bite me, bitches!


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 21, 2011)

Mali said:


> like, they others originated from it???



No Graecoroman and Nordic mythology like the Indogerman languages originated from Vedish one in India. 
One can reconstruct that etymologically pretty easy: Sanskrit: Deva(god), old iranian: devae, Latin: deus(god), greek: Zeus, old german: Tyr, _Ziu_, Tivurr(he should be the war god fighting Ares here)

--> Latin: _Ziu_pater = Father of the gods --> Iupi*ter* -->Thor/Donar(Zeus, Jupiter, Thor are all based on Indra)


----------



## Solrac (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmmm... ironic that the Greeks and Romans shared the same DNA and the same roots in language, culture, and even religion/myths as the Indian/Vedic peoples. 

I guess we're all connected together. 

Indo-European... go figure.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 22, 2011)

> Tivurr(he should be the war god fighting Ares here)



Tyr was more like Athena then Ares. Set, Loki, and Ares makes sense as they were the most evil Gods.

The way I see it is like this:

Odin, Zeus, Ra (Godheads)

Thor, Heracles, Horus (Champions)

Loki, Ares, Set (Evil Gods)


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Oct 22, 2011)

Isn't Heracles stronger that Ares.


Hades is hard to classify. He has more "broken powers" than Zeus and Posidon. In some cases being equal or superior to Posidon.


It still baffles me as to how people thought the God of the  Underworld,Volcanoes, Death and Riches is less powerful than the God of Weather.



Also Hindu gods are >>>>>>> all other mythological gods. They have multiversal/Megaversal/Multidimensional level feats.


Fun Fact: There are actually 80,000,000 gods that are worshipped in India still today. Do you hear me EIGHTY FRICKIN MILLION gods in India.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 22, 2011)

^Yes. Heracles is stronger then Ares. What's your point?

Because Hades is weaker then Zeus. Zeus was out right stated to be more poewrful then the other Gods combined.

I don't remember him being the God of Death and Volcanoes. He's the God of the Dead. There's a difference. And I'm pretty sure that Hephaestus was the God of Volcanoes.

Everyone who knows about Hinduism knows that Hindu Gods are far more powerful then these guys. Same thing with the Aztec Gods and the Judeo-Christian God.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Oct 22, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> ^Yes. Heracles is stronger then Ares. What's your point?



Heracles would destroy Thor. I don't know acout Horus more equally matched. Ares was more a match to Thor.

Ares was hardly THAT evil. His roman version is much more nicer than this Greek version. 



> Because Hades is weaker then Zeus. Zeus was out right stated to be more poewrful then the other Gods combined.
> 
> I don't remember him being the God of Death and Volcanoes. He's the God of the Dead. There's a difference. And I'm pretty sure that Hephaestus was the God of Volcanoes.



Yes you are right sorry.




> Everyone who knows about Hinduism knows that Hindu Gods are far more powerful then these guys. Same thing with the Aztec Gods and the Judeo-Christian God.




True, that despite me being Muslim I am part Indian in my mom's side and my grandma use to tell me stories. Those gods were broken.


Isangi of Japanese mytho is also pretty strong.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 22, 2011)

> Heracles would destroy Thor. I don't know acout Horus more equally matched. Ares was more a match to Thor.
> 
> Ares was hardly THAT evil. His roman version is much more nicer than this Greek version.



Ares was THAT evil. He was the God of carnage, bloodshed, bloodshed, violence and basically every ugly thing about War. He faught for the sake of fighting. His retinue was Fear, Terror, Panic and Discord. He didn't care what side he faught for in a War. As long as he got to fight, kill, and there were plenty of death.



> Yes you are right sorry.



There's no need to apologize, bud.:cheers



> True, that despite me being Muslim I am part Indian in my mom's side and my grandma use to tell me stories. Those gods were broken.
> 
> 
> Isangi of Japanese mytho is also pretty strong.



Yes. They are broken.

I'm not sure about Japanese Mythology, but in Marvel Amatsu-Mikaboshi is powerful as hell.


----------



## Plague (Oct 22, 2011)

Couldn't Aphrodite solo and make everyone love each other?


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 22, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Couldn't Aphrodite solo and make everyone love each other?



She isn'it Ishtar from Mesopotamian myth.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought hinduists were monotheistic o_o
From Japan what I know is that Izanagi and Izanami created Japan and it's people, so I don't think they are that powerful.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 22, 2011)

Why am I starting to dislike mythology/religion threads in the OBD even more than ever? 

also, Zoka Sanshin, the Kotoamatsumaki, and Amatsu-Mikaboshi (the original myth) soloes! Izanagi and Izanami are far from being the strongest japanese deities.



Dariustwinblade said:


> Isn'Also Hindu gods are >>>>>>> all other mythological gods. They have multiversal/Megaversal/Multidimensional level feats.



hey not exactly true... you're just being insulting now...

but glad to see you acknolwedge the Christian-Judeo God as absolutely powerful (if not outright omnipotent) since i'm christian, but as much as I respect Hinduism, I am really tired of hearing that they're the only real mythical gods with multiversal/megaversal/omniverse feats, which I think is not a reasonable claim to make... and i'm pretty sure that there are other gods/religions/mythos/art/culture/philosophies out there that rival or equal the Indian/Hindu religion in terms of scale and abstract/esotericness/mysticism and I'm sure Abrahamic religions have their own concepts and theories of the multiverse/megaverse/omniverse as well... even many ancient Western polytheistic gods/religions have similar mystical or cosmological stuff to Hinduism or Indian spirituality. The classical gods may look more conventional and mundane on the outside, but if you dig deeper into philosophical stuff like platonism, gnosticism, and neoplatonism, you'll be surprised at just the little stuff you can find. It's all arts and beauty in its infinite levels at that point.  

To me, they're all technically the same deities and entities regardless of respective depictions of scope/power. I can't believe no one even argues this as much as I do. It's like I'm the only one here who knows this. 

Interesting fact: the anglo-saxons and the norsemen had their own concept of the multiverse and multiple dimensions as well. 

Also, Chinese/Taoist religions kick all asses! So does Confucius. That is all. Seriously though, people grossly underrate ancient Western gods in terms of scope/power. 

And Greek-Roman gods (platonic, gnostic, neoplatonic, and philosophic/abstract/mystical gods, figures, and entities included), Egyptian gods, Chinese/Taoist gods, Shinto gods, the Christian-Judeo God, and the Muslim God >>>>>>>> the Aztec/Mayan gods and all other mythological pantheons in both awesomeness and power! Hell Apollo, Ares, Aphrodites alone (if not all other olympian gods and goddesses) solos the mesoamerican pantheons with their beautiful divine abs, boobs, and cocks and smile to show the gods of these animal-spear and skin-totting natives who's pimp (i have nothing against aztec/mayan/native peoples though)!  

that said, i'm out of this thread.


----------

